# SJSC Thumbies Alternative



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

These SJSC mounts place the shifter closer to the bar than Thumbies, so may be better for some riders and bikes.

The SJSC appears to be cast, and not machined from billet like Paul's, but they may be a few grams lighter than Paul's design:
A single bolt is used to attach the shifter and to close the split clamp around the bar.
The barrel adjuster tube has been shortened to minimum length.

Mounts:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...O-barrel-adjusters-(DUE-END-OCT-07)-10405.htm

Kit for 7-8 speed:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-SJSC-7-8-speed-Shimano-Deore-XT-Style-Thumb-Shifter-Kit-11835.htm

Kit for 9-speed:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-SJSC-9-speed-Shimano-Deore-XT-Style-Thumbshifter-Kit-11836.htm

Those who would complain that SJSC ripped off Paul's design should know that Rockwerks and others sold similar mounts long before Paul. The last pic is of Paul's mount, for comparison.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmmm I'll have to check the cdn to uk exchange rate. I've suddenlly gotten good ebay wins on bar-cons...


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

That is a great alternative and a great find. Thanks Euromack!


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

*thumbies*

whats the weight?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

*Better Design IMO.....*

The design eliminates the extra clamp bolt needed in the Pauls design. In this design one bolt secures the shifter and clamps the bar- I LIKE IT!:thumbsup: It could be considerably lighter the Paul's especially with some tuning.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Except it now puts the shifter body about a half inch further back, so on some bars I could see this being good (ones with lots of sweep, like a Jones bar, or a on-one mary bar) and others really annoying. It'd be nice to find a non-euro/british source for them. The british pound is almost exactly double the canadian dollar right now (and we're higher the US dollar).


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

hey euro did you order any yet to findout the weight ?


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> hey euro did you order any yet to findout the weight ?


No, it's not a WW or racing shop, so they don't know. Parts are back-ordered until January.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

they don't even have the perches in stock? i hate places that advertise inventory they don't have.


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

SJSC's supplier delivered the perches early, so my order arrived this week. The mounts are machined from billet, and not cast as I had guessed from the photos. The finish is hard anodized with grainy texture, like KCNC parts.

Here are the weights:

SJSC total 32.5g
Perch 22.3g
Bolt, clamp and shifter mount, M5x45 BHCS with washer 6.6g
Barrel Adjuster, Shimano M5x12 3.6g

Paul's total 31.7g
Perch 19.0g
Barrel Adjuster, M5x18 3.7g
Bolt, clamp M5x16 SHCS 3.5g
Bolt, shifter M5x30 BHCS 4.5g
Nut, shifter M5 1.0g

So, Paul's starts lighter and benefits more from simple bolt tuning. The shifter mounting nut is ugly and unneeded; use Loctite instead and save 1g. Aluminum M5x25 BHCS and M5x16 SHCS cuts 5g per shifter.

Now, if you're the type who likes to hack up brand new parts, the SJSC perch is more interesting.

Aluminum M5x45 BHCS -4g per shifter.

Ream out the M5 barrel adjuster threads and plug cables directly into perch. Paul's does not have enough material to allow this. This is a no-brainer for the front, but I like having barrel adjuster for the rear. -5g

The SJSC clamp is massive, 20mm wide compared to Paul's 12mm. And, the top of the perch is nearly 9mm thick. By countouring the edges and splitting or narrowing the clamp, I think one could shave 5-8g per shifter.

Here's a cheap source for bolts: http://www.yoyodyneti.com/Category.aspx?CategoryID=2795


----------

